# Rosewood RC Raceway - Goldsboro, NC



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Indoor Carpet touring and Oval racing. Outdoor asphalt touring tracks. :woohoo: 

New carpet is being put down now and racing will be starting in a few weeks. Right now the plan is to run touring Every Saturday and the last or 4th Saturday run Oval. If the Oval crowd picks up then they may alternate weeks. 

Hobby shop onsite. www.glennshobbycorner.com


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hay dude why you got wings you dead or a duck.
You got mini ready to go run TRD with it I'll take mine and Get Paul to go.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Quack Quack or maybe it is ...AFLAAAC!!


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

what about the mini you scared


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't have tires and I need a body.


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

hey ive been axrayed or is that xrayed alot lately.


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

You still have the tires you ran last year on the rug.

if you keep getting those xrays your brain will be fried sedan


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Only 1 pair.....I wore them out the 1st couple times we ran outside.


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

car owner wants to put a fresh body on for when he drives but leaves me out there lacking the downforce geezzz haha


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Geesh....give a guy a free ride, twice I might add...and this is the treament I get. Guess your a free agent now.... :woohoo:


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

id fire me too


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry Brian you lost your ride but you can always say you ran better with it then the owner


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

now mark u know that i would never say that thats what i have u for


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just never gave the mini class any effort.....there. That's my excuse.


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

my theory is always have a backup excuse for the first one in case the first one falls through


----------



## imprsme (Sep 9, 2004)

sedanracer8 said:


> my theory is always have a backup excuse for the first one in case the first one falls through


We all know thats all you got is....excuses!! :woohoo:


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

like i said u just go up north to race this winter. cause if u come down to NC you will either get outrun or ill at least hack you.


----------



## imprsme (Sep 9, 2004)

sedanracer8 said:


> like i said ill hack you.



Yeah I already knew this...LOL


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

imprsme said:


> Yeah I already knew this...LOL


Don't think your different....he hacks everyone else too.


----------



## imprsme (Sep 9, 2004)

He must be taking leassons from Justin.... LOL


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

haha i got something for both of u two.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Too bad we didn't know about this sooner...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2114026#post2114026


----------



## imprsme (Sep 9, 2004)

jt6 said:


> Too bad we didn't know about this sooner...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2114026#post2114026


I knew but, I work this weekend so Its not important...lol


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

you would get outrun anyways


----------



## imprsme (Sep 9, 2004)

sedanracer8 said:


> you would get outrun anyways


BY who???? last time I went to that track I ran 19t and was just as fast as Paul LeMieux.


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

just as fast but who won??????


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

That cheech guy bought your multi-diff too?


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

imprsme said:


> BY who???? last time I went to that track I ran 19t and was just as fast as Paul LeMieux.


By me, but i'm not goin either,lol. what's the latest on rosewood. sounds like a lot of people even up here are excited that it's reopenning.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

New carpet is being put down this week and first touring\on-road race is this coming Sat the 20th and racing every Saturday through the winter. Not sure about when the first oval race will be. I will ask Glenn and post that schedule here.


----------

